# Twinwoofers M2 - The Best Smartphone Headset You Can Buy in India



## audiophilic (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm a big fan of the Tekfusion - Indian based company releasing high-quality audiophile products. I recently read that Tekfusion has finally released the new edition of their smartphone headsets, and it's called Twinwoofers M2 Headset.

Here's some details about this headset:



> Music - As Intended By Composer
> The 10mm HD Dynamic drivers of the Twinwoofers M 2.0 are made with carefully chosen premium parts. Explore a whole new world with your music which is all about those tiny details that counts to the overall sound experience in music. From the shiny sparkles of the high frequency notes to the thumping deep bass of the lows, Twinwoofers M 2.0 helps you truly connect to your favorite music.
> 
> Remote Feature
> ...














For more info:

Tekfusion Twinwoofers M 20 In Ear Headphones Matte Blac


Seems like it is compatible with iPhone and Android, and this will go well with my Oppo F1s; I would want to get this earphones for sure. If you want a review about this earphones, please reply to this email, so that I can review it as soon as I get my hands on them.


----------



## Nanducob (Mar 17, 2017)

Gonna buy it for my 86 year old grand mother who has hearing problems.Hope she likes it !!


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> Gonna buy it for my 86 year old grand mother who has hearing problems.Hope she likes it !!



haha...you were right in your other thread where your post was disliked.


----------

